# looking for internal shots for the mb quart q1.1500d



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

im really looking to see the internals of the mb quart q1.1500d amp I just picked up the q4.150 and love it now I want the q1.1500d but dont wanna buy it without seeing the internals please post them if you have one thanks.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

jason19 said:


> im really looking to see the internals of the mb quart q1.1500d amp I just picked up the q4.150 and love it now I want the q1.1500d but dont wanna buy it without seeing the internals please post them if you have one thanks.


Go look on YouTube under Maxxsonics and SMD, the steve mead designs forum has a thread with alot of nice photos.


----------



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

bump still looking


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you still have all the install stuff forsale ?


----------



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm surprised AmpGuts hasn't posted a pic of the internals.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> I'm surprised AmpGuts hasn't posted a pic of the internals.


Its cause people have PAY now.. So i highly doubt anyone will be posting pics on that website again


----------

